# Bach Edition Upload



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought the Brilliant Classics complete Bach set a while ago and, in the spirit of progress, am currently trying to upload it all to my computer. So, I was curious if any of you have undertaken this daunting task and, if you have, a) how did you organize/tag the music? and b) what did you do for cover art (different art for each volume, section, or one picture for everything?)

Thanks,
BB


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I did the mozart set. The entire thing. It took a while. (disclaimer - I have not done all of the Opera disks yet. There are about 40 of those more to do.

Scanned in the sleeve for every disc - canm do this while the music is being ripped from the disc. Came up with a format for disc & track names to try and keep it short, sweet and informative. All in itunes which can organize by composer. I wound up setting 'artist' to Mozart as well for other reasons I will not get into right now.

eg:

album name: "Mozart: V2/06: Concertos (Piano) #17,5,6 - K453,K175,K238"
(Mozart set, volume 2, disk #6: Concertos....)

or 

album name: "Mozart: V5/13: String Ensembles (Quartets) K589,K590,K80"

track name: "Mozart: String Quartet In F, KV590 - 1. Allegro Moderato" etc.

With itunes, I can setup smart playlists that will grab all of the symphonies for example.. and it is easy to set up a chronological list of work by Koechel numbers (in your case BWV) etc.. or a random selection of Largos....

Its alot of work. But I am very glad I did it. I spend alot of time in the car with my ipod.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, SPR. I was going to make the albums the volumes (i.e. orchestral works, cantatas, etc), but I think doing it your way is better.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I just followed how the Mozart set was organized, if the Bach set is different, I would follow that too. . So you will not get 'lost' navigating 2 different ways for the same collection.


----------

